# Big Leaf Maple Vase



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a big leaf maple vase I turned this week. It is 9 1/2" across and 3 1/2" high. It is finished with 7 light coats of Minwax Wipe on Poly. The opening is 1 1/2" and boy was it a fun one to hollow especially at the outer edges. The walls are 3/8" thick. 

Harry thought you would enjoy this one.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

I enjoyed it too.
Excellent work Bernie.


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

Beautiful work Bernie.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Every time I turn an item and start to wag my tail, you raise the bar Bernie! That is a wonderful piece Bernie.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks to all. Maurice glad you enjoyed it.

Harry I have to keep raising the bar for myself. By the way Harry this one was turned green from start to finish.


----------

